# bullwinkle



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been running into this guy quite regularly lately on one of the timber sales I have been setting up. Four of them actually, this bull, a slightly smaller bull, a cow and a calf.



















-na


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pics !


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

To see that animal in the wild would be a big rush for me.
I am assuming he is in Mich. I have never seen one here.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW.... that is sweet! It's funny they were just talking about the moose population in MI on the Outdoor Magazine radio show last weekend. Richard P. Smith (from the UP) would love to see those pics!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

What a beautiful bull. That's the nicest bull I've ever seen a photo of in the UP...honestly, I was wondering if any of the moose in the UP ever lived long enough, between disease, vehicles, and wolves, to grow a rack that big...


Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

fathom this said:


> To see that animal in the wild would be a big rush for me.
> I am assuming he is in Mich. I have never seen one here.


Move to the UP. Live the dream. :lol:

(I grew up in Kentwood, 30 years ago).

-na


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Very Nice Nick!


----------

